# photo war



## Kingfisher

thought new thread of favorite places, things and stuff might be a fun way for people to express themselves... 
hole in the mountain, ruby mountains, nv

tag. your it.


----------



## DallanC

Epic snow day, arrival at the old sekret ice fishing hole. Hot **** that old sled runs goooooooooooddddddddd. 



-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher

ill see your Polaris and raise... grandson and a brookie


----------



## Bax*

One pic is of my 450 loaded up for the deer hunt on a day of single track hunting last fall.

The other is a pic of my wife's 230 that I took up into the Mirror Lake area on a game trail and through 5 or six stream crossings last summer and into a hidden canyon. I am dying to get back up there. It was so pretty!


----------



## Bax*

Oh and the wife and daughter learning to ride last fall.

My daughter has been riding a mini-bike / tote goat all summer. On this ride she was trying to jump her bike.

I think it is time to buy her a bigger bike....


----------



## Kingfisher

goats on the north slope


----------



## Kingfisher

north slope in the winter....


----------



## JuddCT

Roadless Bookcliffs






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher

booger and KC. pretty good day.


----------



## JuddCT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfisher

boog got a ****. KC helped


----------



## Chuckmclean

Wasatch Front & the Great Salt Lake


----------



## Kingfisher

my youngests first buck


----------



## Kevin D

Don't get too close!


----------



## DallanC

In order to give you guys a fighting chance at winning the "war", I will refrain from posting my picture of me with Kate Beckinsale leaning on my shoulder.


-DallanC


----------



## Groganite

for all you magnifying glass ant burning enthusiasts... I give you Ant Art...Nothing like vaporizing some ants with molten aluminum and digging it up!! :grin: just a fun weekend hobby of mine.


----------



## Bax*

LOVE the pic Kevin! 8)8)8)


----------



## sawsman

Fishing breakfast. Along the river....


----------



## Catherder

Groganite said:


> for all you magnifying glass ant burning enthusiasts... I give you Ant Art...Nothing like vaporizing some ants with molten aluminum and digging it up!! :grin: just a fun weekend hobby of mine.


Uhhh, I just have to say it. That's the second damndest thing I've ever seen. :shock:


----------



## Catherder

Compared to a lot of these pics, my recent ones are pretty dull. I have been hiking however, between ice fishing trips, and found a fossil bed in the mountains near my home.





My house is down there somewhere.







These are fenestrate bryozoans to be precise.


----------



## Christine

Nice view from a spot where I just missed a coyote. 









Hauled my big butt up Nebo, thankfully only saw little bucks. After I got up there, packing a deer out became much less appealing.









Watching the mountain burn off from the porch.









Day two.


----------



## Kingfisher

flying across row clouds on Utah lake...


----------



## hondodawg

My son with a fine striper at Powell several years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH

well....that's a nice striper pic. Where's the pic of your son with a stripper??:shock:


----------



## hondodawg

PBH said:


> well....that's a nice striper pic. Where's the pic of your son with a stripper??:shock:


I easily get those both confused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH

It's OK. I find it amusing how often people head to Powell in search of fish, but find only strippers. It's not a bad consolation prize.


----------



## Kingfisher

lakefork basin, porcupine pass, old sheepherder salt house and the pass sign weathered by blowing snow and ice crystals.
awfully pretty place.


----------



## bowgy

I don't know where to start.

How about a few sunrise pics, one at Otter Creek, one in St George, one at Duck Creek.


----------



## Kingfisher

two cuties...


----------



## wyogoob

horse skull, Dead Horse Pass



.


----------



## gdog

San Rafael Swell + bonus Tent Pic = TOP OF THE PAGE :-|O|-:


----------



## Kingfisher

good to see ya playing goob. i know you have a bunch of outstanding photos from all over the planet...


----------



## wyogoob

Cirque of the Towers


----------



## 2full

My brother and I many, many years ago.

Also in 1959 .........


----------



## Kingfisher

me and santa claus, about 1959, prescott az.
i want a long legged blond.


----------



## goofy elk

Deer camp, 1967


----------



## Kingfisher

goofy, that is priceless... campfire, the old bus with some kind of stove in it.
here is good ole 46 November landing at mt baldy, Wasatch plateau.


----------



## goofy elk

Thanks fisher!
That old blue bus was our 1960's motorhome,
Complete with bunk beds, kitten table, and wood burning cook stove.....
And love your heli shots!

Gdog,
That swell pic is sweet, 
Henry's in the far south background?


----------



## Kingfisher

a great shot of 2 limo mike buried up to her belly at blacks fork junction.


----------



## Kingfisher

a view of Kennecott most have never seen...


----------



## Kingfisher

51 Charlie hotel... nuther great ship.


----------



## Kingfisher

53 mike hotel... that ship was a Cadillac... this is the one we normally dropped bags of flour out over deseret land and livestock with... when it was painted black of course. and m-80's and cheery bombs.


----------



## Kevin D

Another hound hunting related photo with a more typical ending.

Pictured is a hunting partner in a roadless desolate canyon, miles from the trucks or any other human activity, with darkness approaching, scanning to pick up a telemetry collar signal on lost dogs after a cat chase gone bad.


----------



## wyogoob

Wind River Mountains


----------



## wyogoob

Wind River Mountains


----------



## Kingfisher

smattering of Wasatch back side, some north slope


----------



## goofy elk

Goob,
Love those Wyoming pics!

Here is a cool photo of my two boys on a ridge line, Pauns'y 2014.


----------



## wyogoob

*wow*



goofy elk said:


> Goob,
> Love those Wyoming pics!
> 
> Here is a cool photo of my two boys on a ridge line, Pauns'y 2014.


that's a goodun

.


----------



## wyogoob

my back yard:


----------



## bowgy

Hiding in plain sight.


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> Hiding in plain sight.


Good grief, that would be crazy trying to thread a bullet through that scrub. Cool picts!

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

you guys made me look at some of my pics. This was a particularly memorable trip -- one that my wife has a constant reminder of...

Wapta Mountain from Takakkaw Falls









Banff Springs Hotel









Bourgeau Creek (someday we'll finish this hike!)









Bow Lake


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> Good grief, that would be crazy trying to thread a bullet through that scrub. Cool picts!
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, they were quite hard to see in that but before the fire I wouldn't have seen them at all, that was a thick juniper forest.


----------



## Critter

You also have to figure that back when it was a thick juniper forest that they would not of been there. It took the fire to kill the junipers so that the grass would grow which brought in the sheep.


----------



## PBH

Critter said:


> sheep.


Got Sheep?









Young Buck 









Grump









(sorry if I'm hijacking...)


----------



## Kingfisher

near juneau


----------



## Kingfisher

so heres a question... what do I have to do to get pictures to show up full size instead of thumbnails?


----------



## PBH

Kingfisher said:


> so heres a question... what do I have to do to get pictures to show up full size instead of thumbnails?


I use photobucket. Then insert the image by using the syntax:









like this:

I love you


----------



## Critter

Kingfisher said:


> so heres a question... what do I have to do to get pictures to show up full size instead of thumbnails?


You need to host them on a site or even in the Photo Gallery on this site.

Then once you have them hosted somewhere you need to open the photo on where you have it hosted and then right click the photo and click on "Save Image Location". Then come back here and click on the







and past the image location into the box and follow the instructions.


----------



## Catherder

Since we are showing Alaska pics.............







Recently found out a planned trip there wasn't happening. :sad:


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> Since we are showing Alaska pics.............


Back to Utah?

Boulder Mountain (near Posey Lake):









Sands (Zion Unit)


----------



## Kingfisher

[URL]http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/7387-kingfisher-albums-kingfisher-picture11977-dsc-0136.jpg[/URL][img]

[img][URL]http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/7387-kingfisher-albums-kingfisher-picture11969-dsc-0079.jpg[/URL][img]

[img][URL]http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/7387-kingfisher-albums-kingfisher-picture11985-dsc-0143.jpg[/URL][img]


----------



## Kingfisher




----------



## KineKilla

Alaska:



























Utah:


----------



## KineKilla

Learning the ropes:


----------



## wyogoob

Bighorn Sheep - Wyoming Sheep Hunt Area #2 - 2016



I know a guy that had a once-in-a-lifetime sheep tag in Area #2 in 2016.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Sheep Creek Bay, Flaming Gorge:


.


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> Bighorn Sheep - Wyoming Sheep Hunt Area #2 - 2016
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy that had a once-in-a-lifetime sheep tag in Area #2 in 2016.
> 
> .


Goob, as your friend, just step away from the sheep photos. No good will come from looking at them. :nono:


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> Goob, as your friend, just step away from the sheep photos. No good will come from looking at them. :nono:


Yeah, I hear ya.

This ram spent the 2015/16 winter and spring along the North Fork of the Shoshone. No one knew where it came from. The old boy may have had a tremendous year for growth in 2015. Rumor has it the ram was taken about 6 weeks into the 2-month long 2016 rifle season.

.


----------



## Catherder

The Wasatch front,



The Wasatch back,



and Wasatch "side"?



All without moving an inch. ;-)

A couple more from the peaks up there.


----------



## Kingfisher

denali


----------



## wyogoob

*monkey flower*


----------



## bowgy

I like the flower pics, reminds me of my mom, she loved flowers and always had many in her yard, she passed away 4 years ago in June and by October most of the flowers were gone and then this one rose popped up, it seemed to be a message from her that she was ok and reminded us to see the beauty in the world.


----------



## wyogoob

bowgy said:


> I like the flower pics, reminds me of my mom, she loved flowers and always had many in her yard, she passed away 4 years ago in June and by October most of the flowers were gone and then this one rose popped up, it seemed to be a message from her that she was ok and reminded us to see the beauty in the world.


wow

.


----------



## Catherder

A couple of flower pics:

This is one I hope to see in abundance soon. Avalanche Lily, the first flower of spring. One of my faves for that reason.



For the big game guys, here are some selenium accumulating plants. Toxic if overgrazed, but a bite or two will ensure normal testicular function. ;-)



And a staple of Uintas hikes, the penstemon. Wasatch er Rocky mountain, I forgot which one. I bet Goob knows without looking.


----------



## Catherder

bowgy said:


> I like the flower pics, reminds me of my mom, she loved flowers and always had many in her yard, she passed away 4 years ago in June and by October most of the flowers were gone and then this one rose popped up, it seemed to be a message from her that she was ok and reminded us to see the beauty in the world.


Way cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kingfisher

love flower pictures. glad you started this segment... 
part of my iris collection.


----------



## Kingfisher

luv flowers geraniums, dandelions, vetch, horsemint and others


----------



## Kingfisher

tansy aster, elephantia and others


----------



## Kingfisher

there is beauty all around. when your in the field.
got monks hood, penstemon, and a bunch o stuff here.


----------



## Critter

This is from my safari in Africa almost 2 years ago.


----------



## longbow

Glassing for goats. This picture almost makes me cry. Everywhere I looked was a postcard. It was also a very special hunt for my son and me.









From my back deck!


----------



## bowgy

A couple of pics from the wife's family property on the Panguitch unit.
Spring time and fall, pics were all withing a half mile.


----------



## PBH

how 'bout some recent pics?

Here's a couple from our birthday trip to Powell 3/10 - 3/12:


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> how 'bout some recent pics?
> 
> Here's a couple from our birthday trip to Powell 3/10 - 3/12:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> How was the fishing?
> 
> A few more flower pics.


----------



## PBH

fishing was OK -- not great, but caught a few. Weather was awesome!


----------



## bowgy

PBH said:


> fishing was OK -- not great, but caught a few. Weather was awesome!


This pic is priceless.


----------



## PBH

bowgy said:


> This pic is priceless.


I know -- those crappie are awesome!

;-)


----------



## wyogoob

February, -56° F, first day of the year that the sun broke the horizon.

BP's Salt Water Treatment Plant in the Arctic Ocean


----------



## Kingfisher

mt nebo, today. mar 16-17, from top of payson canyon


----------



## gdog

Little Beaver for Goob...make ya hungry?

Nice...top of the page with a beaver pic!


----------



## Groganite

Red skies at night, hunters delight!










'74 Yamahammer MX400









gold mining


















angels landing


----------



## Groganite

Virgin River Gorge


----------



## Groganite

meanwhile in colorado....


----------



## Groganite

Denver Art Gallery


----------



## wyogoob

Groganite said:


> Virgin River Gorge


Great pictures, thanks for posting.

What can you tell me about this sculpture? Never seen it before and I hang with Ironworkers a lot.

.


----------



## 2full

I had that the '75 version of that same bike I bought brand new when I was 19. 
Loved it. I sold it to buy a crib for our first child. Didn't have to.....just did. 

Last summer I found a '75 - 250 same model. It's in great shape. 
Just like old times.......

I better clarify, the 400 yamaha, not the cool red one.


----------



## goofy elk

Kingfisher said:


> mt nebo, today. mar 16-17, from top of payson canyon


My back yard!


----------



## goofy elk

Here's one of my favorite dogs ever,
under a summer cabin in Indianola.


----------



## DallanC

goofy elk said:


> Here's one of my favorite dogs ever,
> under a summer cabin in Indianola.


Ahhhh so you are the one...

-DallanC


----------



## gdog

Camping on the White Rim Trail Friday night. Was actually a little hazy so not perfectly clear.


----------



## one4fishing

Hunter Plant skies forever


----------



## Groganite

wyogoob said:


> Great pictures, thanks for posting.
> 
> What can you tell me about this sculpture? Never seen it before and I hang with Ironworkers a lot.
> 
> .


 I believe it was copied after a famous 1920's photograph.


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## wyogoob

repeat, but a nice picture:


----------



## Kingfisher

evening in the ship


----------



## wyogoob

High noon, just got off my ride to work - an airboat in the Arctic Ocean:


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## bowgy

Almost midnight, summer solstice 2010 Alaska off the back deck of the lodge overlooking the Kenai River.



Top of page, another angel got his wings.


----------



## bowgy

Anybody want to help me shovel my driveway?


----------



## fisherman87

*American Fork Canyon*

This is from a recent snow-biking trip up American Fork Canyon. I love taking my camera whenever I go fishing, hiking, mt. biking, etc. Check out my other photos at mickelsen-photography.smugmug.com.


----------



## Catherder

Went hiking in the rain Saturday. Utah Valley is down there somewhere.


----------



## KineKilla

SE Utah Desert Rain









Box Canyon Falls.


















View from Bakers Bridge. Durango, CO.


----------



## wyogoob

Looking south into Clay Basin from around the WY/UT state line. Seldom hear anything about Clay Basin on the UWN. At one time it was great Mule Deer hunting there.


----------



## DallanC

Happiness is using the ATV tip up trick to load elk whole.










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Happiness is using the ATV tip up trick to load elk whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Catherder

The family just got back from a trip to Zion and Bryce NP. While not the places you want to go to find solitude, the views and pics are amazing down there.













The family did give me a whole hour to fish. ;-)


----------



## Catherder

Took the mutt for a hike this morning and the avalanche lilies are out! Spring is officially here. *OOO*





Also, here is a nuthatch pic from Bryce NP last week.


----------



## KineKilla

Took a ride up to the stomping grounds this weekend...just missed the wildflowers at their peak. Also was able to ride some new country on the Fishlake unit and participate in a guzzler install with the RMEF. 

All in all, a good weekend.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Hey Kine, was my buddy Zach Terry there too?


----------



## KineKilla

May have been. I don't know everyone and I'm terrible with names.


----------



## JuddCT

KineKilla, when were you up that beautiful canyon on the Manti? I think I can see my family in some of your pictures putting up our trail cams. . We should talk sometime as we hunt the same areas. Here are some of my pics from that area























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Yes sir I sure was!

Looks like you got up a bit higher than we did. I'm always open for discussions, we plan to hunt there every year as long as we can get a tag in the pocket.


----------



## JuddCT

KineKilla said:


> Yes sir I sure was!
> 
> Looks like you got up a bit higher than we did. I'm always open for discussions, we plan to hunt there every year as long as we can get a tag in the pocket.


My wife is from the town down the canyon so I've been hunting it for a long time and will until I die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

JuddCT said:


> My wife is from the town down the canyon so I've been hunting it for a long time and will until I die.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, then you can tell me where the bigger bucks and spike Elk are! I have no problem locating and harvesting cows most years but have yet to see a spike and usually end up settling on small bucks to fill the freezer. My son harvested a decent 3x4 the first year deer hunting but ever since then we've only encountered 2's and passed on a number of spike bucks.

What tags do you have? I'd be glad to start a PM conversation and keep you informed of what we see on camera this year. We didn't draw antlerless so it's just GS deer and spike Elk for us this year.


----------



## WesB




----------



## Bax*

Went riding the other day and found this creature.


----------



## WesB




----------



## wyogoob

*cut my wrists*



WesB said:


>


yer killin me

.


----------



## WesB

This is the partner to the above ram.They ran together their entire lives. They were harvested a week apart


----------



## WesB

Just going over some old scores and wanted to add a little info on the rams in the above pictures. The top ram scored 188 0/8 and was the number one ram in Nevada for three days, then a larger ram scoring 189 and change was killed. The lighter colored ram scored 181 6/8 and was #3 at the time. The bottom pic contains 369 6/8 inches of rocky mountain bighorns, not including the little guy.


----------



## WesB




----------

